# cracked corn



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi how's everyone. It's been a while since I've posted anything here on pigeon talk. I have a question that I've been wanting an answer to for quite some time now, but with work an my birds I seldom have time. I was wondering if there was anything wrong with feeding cracked corn to my birds? I heard from someone that it wasn't good for their throat, and I wanted to hear other's opinions. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik,

Cracked corn really isn't good for pigeons. The rough/sharp edges can cause problems for the birds, and cracked corn is susceptible to developing a fungus that can result in your birds getting aspergillosis which is a nasty thing to try and cure. Whole popcorn would be a much better choice.

Terry


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Eriduardo said:


> Hi how's everyone. It's been a while since I've posted anything here on pigeon talk. I have a question that I've been wanting an answer to for quite some time now, but with work an my birds I seldom have time. I was wondering if there was anything wrong with feeding cracked corn to my birds? I heard from someone that it wasn't good for their throat, and I wanted to hear other's opinions. Thanks.


Crack corn can cut the pigeons crop and can cause infection. Whole corn is a better alternative and the pigeons love it. It is one of my pigeons favorite.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

From what I've read it's not that cracked corn is bad, the problem lies in the grain itself, when the corn is cracked it starts to absorb moisture, which can lead to mold forming, making the birds sick, that's the main reason people stay away from it, no real way to keep it fresh because the grain when split starts to absorb moisture which can then lead to problems you don't need! As far as being too sharp and hurting a birds crop? I can't say anything except the sharpest thing the birds eat is the grit which has all sorts of sharp edges so i find it hard to believe cracked corn is any more sharp than grit! Bottom line keeping your grains fresh by buying whole grains avoids many problems IMHO!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Deejay,

It is not the sharpness of the cracked corn that will harm the birds. The main reason most people would go to cracked corn is to save money. In the long run it could end up costing you more in medication and maybe some of your best birds. Go with whole corn.

Ace


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

do not feed your birds cracked corn.the corn when cracked takes in all kinds of moisture and other things and will eventually be harmful to your pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> Thank you Deejay,
> 
> It is not the sharpness of the cracked corn that will harm the birds. The main reason most people would go to cracked corn is to save money. In the long run it could end up costing you more in medication and maybe some of your best birds. Go with whole corn.
> 
> Ace


Just a quick comment, Ace...IF a pij has pox or Canker in the throat, those sharp cracked corn edges can, indeed, harm a pigeon...

Shi


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

If the sharp edges of the cracked corn can harm the pigeons than so can the sharp edges of the grit and oyster shells. The fact is cracked corn should not be fed to pigeons!!!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

LoL if we were to believe that cracked corn hurts a crop then all birds would be on oat meal lol sorry just couldn't resist !


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

cracked corn is also usually the poorest quality corn and just shouldnt be fed to pigeons.i used to work at a feed store when i was a teen and the cracked corn was always the first thing to go bad if stored for long at all.buy your pigeons good quality feed.they deserve that.


----------

